# Blood Angels Errata & FAQ



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1240365a_FAQ_BloodAngels_2010.pdf

Just found this. And Yes, the Old Vindi is back:biggrin:

Damn! Ninja'd big time


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yep, and the nids one is up too. Ongoing discussion in this thread on the changes


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Good now i can tear up my enemy from turn one with my Ball Predator


----------

